# Meeting in Northern Michigan?



## Life (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey guys. If there is anyone in Michigan, or traveling to Michigan, maybe we could go on a phototour or something. Let me know


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 18, 2014)

what is "northern" michigan ... like in 'da U.P.  northern .. or just up there a bit ?


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 18, 2014)

Depends on where, and when.

What do you have in mind?


----------



## Life (Jun 18, 2014)

Not the U.P.  I'll show you guys googlemaps      https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...m2!3m1!1s0x882744a40b899f9f:0xd13fb7ba3f8717b

And when doesn't really matter.


----------



## Life (Jun 18, 2014)

Is anyone still interested?


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry, not at this time.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 19, 2014)

Not at this time for me either.  I'm actually looking at a trip south to W Virginia/ Penn/ Kentucky / Ohio area for fun and photography.
and this weekend I'm doing a couple car shows and going "birding" so I'm kinda booked up.


----------



## Life (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, i'm available all summer long, and then winter too  And i'm much nicer and understandable in person  Have fun photographing! In a few weeks i'm headed to Chicago.


----------



## limr (Jun 19, 2014)

Life said:


> Is anyone still interested?



I'd LOVE to visit northern Michigan at some point, but it's kind of a hike from NY. I'll catch y'all next time.


----------



## Life (Jun 19, 2014)

Just a small hike   Come when you like.


----------

